# Buying DWA at houten or hamm



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

When you buy anything DWA from houten or hamm do you need to produce your dwa license?? or is it just a case of ID to prove your over 18 and away you go?

Also at the ferry ports do you need to produce DWA??

P.s. I do not intend to buy hots illegally, just want to know the situation so Im fully prepared when I do get my Dwa


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dont need your license over there, but would help to have it at the ferry port.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

dannylatics said:


> When you buy anything DWA from houten or hamm do you need to produce your dwa license?? or is it just a case of ID to prove your over 18 and away you go?
> 
> Also at the ferry ports do you need to produce DWA??
> 
> P.s. I do not intend to buy hots illegally, just want to know the situation so Im fully prepared when I do get my Dwa


Glad to hear that you do not want to illegally own a DWA species!!

However to answer your Questions.



Hamm no longer do venomous
You do not need a DWAL to buy a "hot" species in Europe
You do not need to produce a copy of your DWAL at any stage when bringing them back though you may be asked to show it!
Actually you do not need the DWAL until its in you home!
its a big step so needs to be seriously considered befor going down the "hot" route.
Its very expensive!!!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hamm dont sell DWA anymore? I saw gilla monsters in september though.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

No, DWA does not exist in the EU and you do not have to prove which country you live in so they can know what the laws of licensing are... that's considered your responsibility. Hamm also doesn't sell DWA anymore at all. You don't have to declare your DWA license on entry into the country as far as I'm aware, and it is legal to have DWA for transportation for a brief period of time but customs can always be as stubborn as they like and make life difficult if you can't explain where the snake is going to end up. You would only need to produce your DWA license to your council when they asked for it, but if you have a license, I would definitely take it with you on the ferry - just to make things go a bit smoother.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

no neither Hamm or Houten sell venemous anymore?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Houten snakeday still does, I am not sure about the general shows, but I think they do.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

my mate got stopped with a polly box of non dwa snakes on his way from houten , at the ferry port . They suspected he had drugs so had to be searched , including his clothes and car . Obviously they found nothing so decided to x ray the animals eventhough their paperwork was all in order . This cost him 700 pound and ontop of it , he missed his ferry and had to pay the tenner fee for a later sailing . I will never travel on the ferry again . They didnt have to provide a reason for them suspecting him nor is there any chance of him claiming his 700 back . All this and was a exhibitor at the show . Gutted for him and really not pleased with the french authorities , especially as they waved to him again when he had to re-enter the check in , like it was all very amusing for them .Cant begin to imagine what the crack would have been if he had dwa in his vehicle aswell !


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Houten snakeday still does, I am not sure about the general shows, but I think they do.


 
They had hots in the spring show at houten


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> my mate got stopped with a polly box of non dwa snakes on his way from houten , at the ferry port . They suspected he had drugs so had to be searched , including his clothes and car . Obviously they found nothing so decided to x ray the animals eventhough their paperwork was all in order . This cost him 700 pound and ontop of it , he missed his ferry and had to pay the tenner fee for a later sailing . I will never travel on the ferry again . They didnt have to provide a reason for them suspecting him nor is there any chance of him claiming his 700 back . All this and was a exhibitor at the show . Gutted for him and really not pleased with the french authorities , especially as they waved to him again when he had to re-enter the check in , like it was all very amusing for them .Cant begin to imagine what the crack would have been if he had dwa in his vehicle aswell !


Wouldnt the x-ray machine do serious damage to snakes from radiation poisoning????


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Houten snakeday still does, I am not sure about the general shows, but I think they do.


 They did last Sunday.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> my mate got stopped with a polly box of non dwa snakes on his way from houten , at the ferry port . They suspected he had drugs so had to be searched , including his clothes and car . Obviously they found nothing so decided to x ray the animals eventhough their paperwork was all in order . This cost him 700 pound and ontop of it , he missed his ferry and had to pay the tenner fee for a later sailing . I will never travel on the ferry again . They didnt have to provide a reason for them suspecting him nor is there any chance of him claiming his 700 back . All this and was a exhibitor at the show . Gutted for him and really not pleased with the french authorities , especially as they waved to him again when he had to re-enter the check in , like it was all very amusing for them .Cant begin to imagine what the crack would have been if he had dwa in his vehicle aswell !


What was the £700 charge for. Was it import/export duty or VAT. He would have some sort of paperwork explaining the charge.

I was refused a return trip by the French and booted off the channel tunnel train for having an emerald boa even though they were happy with the paperwork etc.
tip: When being body searched it is always worth asking for a prostrate gland check whilst they have their rumage team employed, and ask them to use the marigolds with the little dimples on the fingers. It makes the whole ordeal far more pleasurable.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> What was the £700 charge for. Was it import/export duty or VAT. He would have some sort of paperwork explaining the charge.
> 
> I was refused a return trip by the French and booted off the channel tunnel train for having an emerald boa even though they were happy with the paperwork etc.
> tip: When being body searched it is always worth asking for a prostrate gland check whilst they have their rumage team employed, and ask them to use the marigolds with the little dimples on the fingers. It makes the whole ordeal far more pleasurable.


What was the reason for refusing you?

and are you recommending an anal search ???:2thumb:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> What was the reason for refusing you?
> 
> and are you recommending an anal search ???:2thumb:


The French authorities (cutoms and the tunnel operators) said that no animals are allowed on the train. Company policy. Since the introduction of the "passports for pets" scheme this policy has now changed.
If you have to have the full anal, you may has well try to enjoy it!:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> The French authorities (cutoms and the tunnel operators) said that no animals are allowed on the train. Company policy. Since the introduction of the "passports for pets" scheme this policy has now changed.
> If you have to have the full anal, you may has well try to enjoy it!:lol2:


This raises interesting questions for everyone not just us mad lot with hot animals.

Having read your post I've checked out Eurotunnel's web site and you are correct as it clearly states NO animals other than "pets" i.e. dogs and cats cover under the travel scheme are permitted to board!!!!

It would therefore appear that ANYONE traveling back via Eurotunnel is taking a risk and could be refused travel.

Even more interesting is the position of organised trip with the likes of *Coach to the Show* (I'm not going into the recent and not so recent discussions about ...... well you know what as this isnt the time or place) and other coach/minbus trips!!!

If Eurotunnel and those jonnie frenchies are taking this stance then I assume that ALL C2TS and similar trips are off!!!

So can someone pass this on to the C2TS guys for their view on this as its a very very important point!!!


----------

